# Banana Pudding



## Raine (Sep 1, 2004)

Banana Pudding

1/2 cup sugar
1/4 cup flour
1 pinch of salt
1 cup milk
2 egg yolks, beaten
1 tbs butter
1 tsp vanilla
1 banana, mashed
18 vanilla wafers
1 banana, sliced
2 egg whites
1/2 cup sugar

In pan combine sugar, flour, salt and milk, blend. Cook over low heat, stirring constantly, until smooth and thickened. Add some of this mixture to beaten yolks, then add yolks to mixture. Return to the fire and cook 2 mins, stirring constantly. Stir in butter, vanilla and mashed banana. Remove from heat. In a 6 cup baking dish alternate, the custard, vanilla wafers and sliced banana and ending with custard on top. Cool. Top with a meringue made of egg white and 1/2 cup sugar. 

Bake @ 325F for 20 minutes.


----------



## linda gayle (Sep 7, 2004)

*Banana pudding*

  Rainee, is this recipe good? Do you think it would take from the recipe, if I were to use more bananas........

Songbird


----------



## chefcyn (Sep 20, 2004)

You can never add too many bananas! 

I was working at a camp once and they wanted some kind of dessert and all they had on hand was some canned vanilla pudding, a half a case of animal crackers and a whole lot of bananas.  I layered them and served up some pretty good banana pudding! They ate every scrap and licked their bowls.  It was camp afterall--theyd probably eat anything! 

But the animal crackers were a good cookie to use for the pudding, and I've used them since in my regular scratch pudding recipe.


----------

